# Chuck adapter for Craftsman 109 Lathe



## Twmaster (Jan 18, 2011)

Some time ago I was foolish enough to buy a silly little Harbor Freight 3-in-1 machine from an eBay vendor that sells their returns. Anyhow, that was a fiasco. So I made the best of it by utilizing some of the not destroyed parts.

I decided to try and fit the stock 50MM (~2.5") 3 jaw chuck to an adapter so I can use it on my 109 (If I ever get it put together...) The 109 comes with a nasty little 4 jaw chuck that is usually worn out by the time somebody like me gets one of these lathes.

So here are the results of some tinker time in the shop.

Material is 1-1/2" T6061-T6 round bar. I cut off a 1/2" slug from the bar. Trued it up in the chuck. Center drilled, drilled out to 19/64 for tapping to 1/2"-20.

Tapped the part. Deburred. I then placed a mandrel in the chuck, made sure it was running true (less than .001" runout!!) then screwed the disk onto the mandrel and got busy making chips.

It took me two tries to get the fit right. My first attempt resulted in the register being ~.003" too small. (DOH!) I got it nailed the next time. It fits the adapter better than the spindle from the dead machine.

Match drilled and tapped for the stock 4MM screws. Now I need to get busy and fix my little 109....

I apologize for not taking more pics.

First pic is the slug I cut from the bar getting center drilled. 

The last two shots are the part shown with the chuck and spindle from the dead machine. Last photo shows the part on the chuck.















Was a fun little project. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 18, 2011)

Mike, for some reason none of the pics are showing. Not even the one for your avatar. 
Would love to see this.

Dean


----------



## Twmaster (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry Dean. The colocation facility that the mail/web server I use had a core router crash today. They are still in the process of rebuilding.


----------



## Twmaster (Jan 21, 2011)

We are back. Pics should be visible. If not right now shortly as DNS repropagates.


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks good, Mike. That little chuck looks like a perfect size for the 109.


----------



## Twmaster (Jan 21, 2011)

The size of that chuck seemed perfect to me as well Dean. Nice and short, relatively light too.

This has nudged me into getting my rear-end in gear and getting about reassembling my 109. I'm pretty sure I have all the parts to do it! 

I'm also going to make a drive pulley so I can use a DC treadmill motor and remove the insanely noisy back gear setup.


----------



## Foozer (Jan 21, 2011)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> The size of that chuck seemed perfect to me as well Dean. Nice and short, relatively light too.
> 
> This has nudged me into getting my rear-end in gear and getting about reassembling my 109. I'm pretty sure I have all the parts to do it!
> 
> I'm also going to make a drive pulley so I can use a DC treadmill motor and remove the insanely noisy back gear setup.



I use the Taig 3 inch on my 109, with it small dia spindle keeping the work closer to the bearing helps a lot.

Be watching how you make up the drive pulley, switched mine over to a treadmill motor a while ago, much nicer, lot nicer on the ears.

Robert


----------

